# American Idol 2009



## Michaela (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think there's a discussion thread this year yet?

I'm really enjoying it this year, more so than any other year. Just watched last night's episode online (it's on tonight on ITV2 but I hate their coverage they cut out half of the comments!)

Adam is my favourite, he is so so good! I really like Allison too. I HATE Danny Gokely or whatever his name is, ugh please vote him off! He was really bad this week.  And I hate Michael too, uhh American version of Daniel Evans?! :? (From X Factor.)

Anyone else watch it?


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah! I like Adam too.. I'd be surprised if he didn't take the cake this year! No one else in the competition even comes close! Plus I think a lot of girls are in love with him, so I'm sure he'll stick around to at least the final two!

Really? I don't mind Danny too much, usually he's alright!

Will have to see what happens tonight.. hehe!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 26, 2009)

I never normally watch American Idol! Michaela, when is it on in the UK and what channel? I have been having withdrawals from the UK show lol, so maybe this can help me


----------



## Michaela (Mar 26, 2009)

*Spring wrote: *


> Yeah! I like Adam too.. I'd be surprised if he didn't take the cake this year! No one else in the competition even comes close! Plus I think a lot of girls are in love with him, so I'm sure he'll stick around to at least the final two!


I'm not one of those girls. h34r2 Shame he's gay.  He's definitely the best by far.  For me, Danny is wayy over-rated. I don't get him at all. Him, Kris, Michael, Matt, Anoop.. they all blend together for me. 

Jen, it's on ITV2 on a Thursday about 8.00, with the results on the Friday, but I'm watching a live stream of the results right now. You can watch the episodes online too, just type "watch american idol" into Google.


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL I know, shame! Definitely easy on the eyes! 

I'm sure he would be one of the only ones they would think of saving anyways, so he's sitting in a good spot too!

Now the fourth judge (can't even remember her name..) she just annoys me. 3 judges were enough, 4 just takes too long, especially since they usually just start repeating what all the other ones have, or at least another person has.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm surprised at this bottom 2, well one half of it anyway. Don't really care though. xD

Yeah Kara is totally pointless, so is Randy! Simon seems to have got them to incorporate a lot of X Factor things this year.. fourth judge, the whole introduction thing, the possible save..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 27, 2009)

I haven't watched past the first epidsodes in the past, but this year I'm hooked. I liked Michael but not for the long run...... he was a good singer but not good enough. Several are good singers but not good on stage........ several are good on stage and not good singers....... I HATE Megan and I wish they'd get rid of her twisting, stupid singing and ugh! 

I love Danny LOL! and Adam and Alyson. Those will be the last three I think.. maybe Matt..... but I think next week it will be Megan, Anoop, and Scott as the bottom three..... 

Adam should win it...... he has the whole package..... looks, stage presence, and vocals.....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2009)

I love Danny, sorry Michaela. I also like Allison and Matt. But, that was funny with Simon drawing on Paula's face, hha!

Megan needs to go. Stupid song choices, guess what I thought she'd sing this week? I thought she'd sing Jeremiah was a Bullfrog, LOL!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 27, 2009)

It was funny when Simon drew on Paula! Simon is so funny when he's being a brat!

Megan sings the same way and does that twisty thing at the microphone - she has a mic stand most of the time and she's NOT good. I wouldn't listen to her if it were me.

I think Kris is like a lounge singer too - or like someone to be in Disney Musicals and stuff 

Anoop just doesn't look the part but has a gorgeous voice! He's just too *stiff suited* I guess.

I'm glad the ones that are going home now get to go on the summer tour. Should be fun for them - plus they should get some cash out of the deal too!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 27, 2009)

I was so happy that Michael went out. 

I'm not really sure what to think of Megan.. she has a unique voice, and of course she's so pretty.. but there is something a bit off about her, maybe she just hasn't had the right song yet. I think the lack of girls could favour her though, I'd imagine that Matt/Kris/Danny/Anoop would have a very split vote, perhaps what happened to Matt last night? Whereas the three girls are very different form each other and are unlikely to have the split vote.

What is there to like about Danny I see no good features in him!?! :shock: LOL! But there is always one person on these kind of shows that I cannot stand and everyone else seems to love. I guess this year it's him! 

Anyone know the theme next week? Did they say at the end? My stream went down towards the end. 

Yeah Simon and Paula were great last night, though I think if I were Allison I'd have been annoyed that they interrupted my comments like that.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 27, 2009)

Danny is kind, clean, and just a great singer in my opinion. Most everyone loves him and Adam. Danny isn't perfect, but he reminds me of bands like Hootie and the Blowfish, and a cleaner cut Unkle Cracker type..... I like him.

Megan doesn't have a unique voice to me...... she sounds like a lot of the newer girls singing (Colby Calleigh) and everything she sings actually sounds the same to me. I also think she misses a LOT of notes.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, I feel for Danny cuz he lost his wife, but, I also just love him! I think either he or Allison may take it!

I also want to say that I love Scott!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 28, 2009)

Crystal, I like Scott and actually really thought he might do well in this, but then I started realizing that he's very dependant on that piano for his performances. Not the actual instrument so much as the security or something he has with it. Unfortunately, he doesn't have the ability to "animate" himself well and that could cost him a lot. Still, I think he's good and a very cool person!

Danny's story got to me before and now it's still an issue (I keep thinking how hard it's been since his wife died right before the whole thing started)... but I truly believe he's got what it takes to win..... Seems like everyone I know thinks Adam, Danny and Allyson are going to be the final three!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 2, 2009)

Not a great show this week. 

Anoop was terrible, that kind of music does not suit him! He should have been out. Megan - terrible song choice but I don't think she deserved to go out, based on what we've heard before. Scott bores me to tears. Danny makes my skin crawl I can't even watch his performances now. :yuck (I know I over react to him but I can't help it lol.. )

Allison had a great vocal and I never knew she played the guitar! What the :censored2: kind of comments were those? All about what she's wearing?!? She did NOT deserve to be in the bottom three what kind of messed up voting is this?  Who else.. oh yeah Matt was ok, harsh comments. And Lil Rounds, uhh wth? So strange, why would she sing that? 

Time for Kara to go, she doesn't fit. She's starting to annoy me now. 

:rant:

Now here's the good! 

Adam was great, of course! And I LOVED Kris, fab performance and he's so cute! :hearts


----------



## NZminilops (Apr 2, 2009)

ADAM FOR THE WIN!!!

We are MAJOR Adam fans here, Mat and I saw him on youtube long before he came to American Idol and were delighted when we saw him on the show. He's awesome! It's not that he's the best singer ever born or anything, but it's unusual in todays world to see a man using the old fashioned 'metal' way of singing.

I can't stand Scott's singing, he's got this wobbly-almost-losing-the-note thing going on constantly.


----------



## Spring (Apr 2, 2009)

I swear.. Adam's eyes smolder. Something about guys with dark hair and light eyes, *SWOOON* 

.. now back to the singing part!  I think Adam is just so original and "non-AmericanIdolish" (if that makes sense.. stupid bubble gummy crummy type music that usually comes out of American Idol winners). I'm surprised he hasn't already gotten a record deal..

I couldn't stand Megan and taht little jiggle she did. UGH! So distracting, could have just listened from another room. 

Basically, I'm all for the guys this year.. No doubt a guy will win this year, and I think it'll be between Adam (for sure), Danny and Kris


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2009)

You know it's probably a bunch of teen girls voting... so who knows?
I HATE Megan - no style other than her swinging and whining voice.... 
Adam will take it..... hate Kris..


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 2, 2009)

*I really like Danny and Kris. Don't like Adam, gosh he butchered his song on the "Country" night.*

*Susan *


----------



## Spring (Apr 15, 2009)

Ugh, I thought the performances were terrible last night! A few of those slow, soft songs are alright.. but it seemed that after awhile, they just sounded all the same (except Adam). Will be interesting to see what happens tonight..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2009)

Bo? Yeah, I agree about Danny and Scotty, he's so awesome! I think you're right about the final 3!! Whoohoo!!

I'm a bit surprised that ____ got saved tonight!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 16, 2009)

I am surprised and disappointed also! I don't like him at all! 

Adam has it won...... he's such a great entertainer!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, not a great show this week really. 
Adam was great, of course, but I'd say I enjoyed that performance the least of all his. I thought Allison was really good. I LOVE Kris, can't help it, he's adorable! <3

The rest I couldn't care less about. Anoop.. Zzzz. Lil is not great either. Matt is ok, probably didn't deserve to be saved but they had to use it at some point so whatever. It was silly really. I don't think I need to say anything about Danny. 

How bad was Miley Cyrus though?! :shock:


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 17, 2009)

I know Miley Cyrus didn't do very well with her performance. I am routing for Matt, Kris, Adam and Danny. I think that Adam will probably win though. He is by far the best singer but I like Kris and Danny the best!

Aly!


----------



## Spring (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha, I agree about Miley Cyrus. At least she was better than that horrible Lady Gaga performance! Yuck! One of the worst performances I've seen live. Definitely a lot of studio work to make her sound half decent.. haha.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Miley was AWFUL! I said that if she was a contestant - she'd be the one voted off LOL! 

I thought the same as you Michaela - EXCEPT.... I don't like Kris at all - but he's better than a couple of the others...... Matt didn't deserve the save, Allison was AWESOME! and Danny was good but honestly he's messed up a couple of times... I like him a lot so I hate to see that.

Final 2 - Adam and Allison
3rd - Danny


----------



## Spring (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, Allison can be quite good if she chooses the right song. I'm just not sure with her still being in highschool what the possible winning of American Idol would do.. so not sure. I think Adam would be madly succesful if he were to win, I just love his voice!

I'm sort of dreading this week though, ughh.. Disco? I can sense the crashing and burning already.. lol!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, but think of what Adam will do! He will be terrific!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 20, 2009)

I love Danny and Adam, I think(hope) itcomes down to those two.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 23, 2009)

Same here! but I was quite disappointed that they sent Anoop home and Matt did such a crappy job! they should never have saved him last week! Kris did better but I still don't like him much... Love Adam and Danny.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 23, 2009)

This week, Lil was bad. I'm not a Lil fan. 
Kris was fabulous and gorgeous as ever. :hearts
Danny.... no comment. :yuck
Allison was great and did NOT deserve to be in the bottom three. ssd:
Adam was obviously fantastic and he is gorgeous too. :biggrin2:
Matt was ok, nothing special though.
Anoop was as boring as ever for his last week. Good riddance! 

I just looked up the results, couldn't be bothered watching the whole show. Glad those two went out, would have far far far preferred it to be Danny though.

I hope Danny goes out next week of course, but realistically I hope Matt goes.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 24, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> This week, Lil was bad. I'm not a Lil fan.
> Allison was great and did NOT deserve to be in the bottom three. ssd:
> Adam was obviously fantastic and he is gorgeous too. :biggrin2:



Lil had to go, she did bad the last three weeks (according to Simon and all of us anyway.)

Allison is good, but I don't know, her always low voice just bothers me.

Adam will win I think. Danny not far behind, I really like him, he's not over the top as Adam can be. Like they joked about on Soup, he (Adam) can wake dogs up, haha.

So, yeah, I think finale will either be Adam and Allison or Adam and Danny. Ya never know though...:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 24, 2009)

Lil' was awful the past few weeks. That's not to say she won't do well in some form of entertainment - but.... not enough for this show.

Matt should go this week but I have a feeling they may send Allyson home because a lot of teenage girls vote. 

Adam will win..... EVERYONE loves Adam.

Danny or Kris in the next 2 spots.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2009)

Just watched this week's show. What a terrible theme. 
I didn't enjoy Kris this week as much, I still really like him but that wasn't a personal favourite of mine.
Allison was very good, she has an amazing voice! Shame Simon doesn't seem to like her much.
Matt was really boring.
I skipped Danny's performance.
Adam was fantastic. Of course! But that wasn't one of my favourite of his performances either. It was just the theme though, really not my kind of music.

So Danny or Matt to go please. But I have a bad feeling it will be Allison.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I think it may be Allison, though I thought she did really well last night. I thought Matt was pretty bad - I don't know who Simon was listening to when he said how good he was :?.

I still thought Adam was great - that entrance down the stairs - wow!!!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey is Idol on tonight, because today is Obama's 100 day a president? Gosh the media makes such a big deal about it.

Susan


----------



## Michaela (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay Matt went, he deserved to go. 
But wft, Adam in the bottom two? People must be getting too complacent, vote for him if you can! It's free isn't it?
Really really pleased for Allison that she was in the top two though, and she will be there for rock week! 

Jan I know - his entrance was just wow!


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2009)

Adam was amazing! That entrance was drool worthy! I think he was quite surprised to be in the bottom two, though I think it will be good for him to have a bit of pressure on him.. I think he's been sitting too easily !

I think you just havetopay for text messaging rates with voting. 

I'm rooting for Adam, the rest are just so-so for me. But I love Adam's theatrical edge to his voice!


----------



## SunnyCait (Apr 30, 2009)

I love Kris.  He's very... Well I don't know how to describe it. I just know that when he goes on from this he will make music I will definitely listen to, unlike some of the past winners.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 1, 2009)

I hope Danny wins or comes close, but let's see what Adam does. If he sucks, then Danny!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 1, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I hope Danny wins or comes close, but let's see what Adam does. If he sucks, then Danny!


Those will be the top 2 I think. Danny did an amazing job this week. Adam was good but I had no clue what song that was. Kris is a great singer, but for me he is just boring. Allison is amazing for such a young gal. Matt needed to go a long time ago. I can't believe they saved him.


----------



## SunnyCait (May 1, 2009)

Yeah Allison is in my top two.  She's GOOD.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 1, 2009)

I've predicted all along that Danny, Adam, and Allison would be in the finals. They are just awesome - however, I think Kris could take Allison this week cause he's a cute young guy and she's just not had the best of luck with her votes. She's definitely on her way to being a star tho.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 4, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I've predicted all along that Danny, Adam, and Allison would be in the finals. They are just awesome - however, I think Kris could take Allison this week cause he's a cute young guy and she's just not had the best of luck with her votes. She's definitely on her way to being a star tho.


Yep, and his strong fan base, that's what will upset the competition! Cuz I thought Allison will be out, and she might, but I think it's between her and Chris.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 4, 2009)

I have to say that those 4 really do deserve to be there. The first time I heard them sing in the competition I knew who would be in the finals (cept Chris cause he didn't impress me a whole lot until recently)..... I saw Danny during the try outs and knew then he was going to be in the finals.


----------



## SunnyCait (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, the last 6 have been ones that me and my aunt were like "Oh they're awesome" from the get go. It's been a really clear choice up until now, and now it's getting nervous-y! LOL


----------



## Michaela (May 6, 2009)

Just watched the show, this is what I think of the performances;

Adam - what can I say, that was sooooooo good! Wow, how was he in the bottom two last week? 
Allison - not quite as good as Adam but I really loved her performance, she was great.
Kris and Danny duet - I love Kris but I did not enjoy this, it was just all wrong. 
Kris - Disappointing really, I didn't think it was as bad as the judges said though, and rock is not his thing so he was always going to struggle.
Danny - Worst performance of the series! I know I always criticise him, before it's always been because I just didn't like him, but this was actually so bad.
Allison and Adam duet - What a contrast! My favourite performance of they series, they are so good on stage together! 

Danny definitely should go, but sadly I doubt he will, I'm sure it will be Kris or Allison, and I'd prefer Allison to stay.

This was probably my favourite week overall.


----------



## Spring (May 6, 2009)

I really wish they had done this week WAY earlier in the competition! I was waiting for them to do rock, though I was a bit dissapointed. Other than Adam, I didn't really like the others. Allison's song choice, ugh.. she could have sang it perfectly, but that song is beyond annoying. Kris was just bland, but he's definitely not a rocker . Danny - oh god. I actually didn't mind the first bit, but once he got to the signature scream, my god! DISASTER! Why would he pick a song like that if he can't vocally get there? Blah!


----------



## SunnyCait (May 6, 2009)

And Allison is gone.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 7, 2009)

I'm pleased with the top 3. I wish I could get to Danny Gokey Day in Milwaukee on Friday May 8th. He's not the rock 'n' roll type, so I hope he'll select a contemporary christian song next week as his choice. I did like the Renegade duet although Styx was not my fave group ... met the guys in Styx several years ago.

What the judges choice will be, will be a surprise. - ?? 

I wish the best for Kris, Danny, and Adam.

For sure, I'll buy a Kris or Danny album. I'm not that much into theatrical stuff (high squeals) that Adam does, his black nail polish, and extra cute rock star looks. LOL. And he is an excellent singer. I wasn't sure about Adam's comment where he said someone has done his hair for the last 2 years, and they did Alison's hair for the rock segment. Eeek, I do my own hair, and don't have a hairdresser.... :dunno

All three can sing, just have their unique styles. I'll definitely want a Gokey t-shirt, and an album.  Kris is quietly cool, and if he sings the type of "jackson browne" style songs with a country flair, he'll get my votes again.

I love it when Danny makes the heart shape (with his hands) to signify his Sophia.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 7, 2009)

I did like Anoop Desai's voice too. Wish a label would step forth and give him a chance.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 7, 2009)

Danny Gokey is singing the national anthem at the Brewer's Game on Friday, then throwing out the first pitch. AngelInSnuffy, if you go to the game, please smile and listen for me!

Maybe it'll be on the news or fox6now.com...

The bunnies are rooting for all 3, and I wonder if any of them ever had, or have, a rabbit??

LOL.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Danny Gokey is singing the national anthem at the Brewer's Game on Friday, then throwing out the first pitch. AngelInSnuffy, if you go to the game, please smile and listen for me!
> 
> Maybe it'll be on the news or fox6now.com...
> 
> ...


I'm not, but I'll watch and yell out for you!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 7, 2009)

Gotta remember that it's about the entire package (aka ADAM).... entertainment, looks and talent. For me, the person to go should have been Kris but that's honestly a toss up from these 4..... minus Adam who I believe will win...... 

Danny messed up that song, but he's got *it* and will do well. Kris is boring. Allison is just young but danged good! I have no doubt she's going places! 

Too bad I can't afford the ticket prices for their show this year..... $77 for the cheap seats..... $850 for the good ones.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 7, 2009)

Ticket prices!! :shock: !! That could help a lot of rabbits vs. audience adrenalin and support. 

I agree that 16 y.o. Alison has a lot of talent and pipes to boot. Nodding too, that considering it's the whole pkg. of entertainment, Adam will take the cake. 

Thinking positive that the top 'kids' in Idol will take this as a stepping stone to doing greater things in their community and with their Talent. I admire humble qualities, and it's weird that Simon Cowell would infer it's not about being humble anymore in follow-up to Kris being surprised he's still in the runnin.

AngelInSnuffy, please do yell out for me... thanks.:inlove: News at 10 pm will most likely replay the anthem if they are allowed to do that. 

I believe Adam has it won also. Will keep voting for Danny because a renewing, comforting Gokey album would be appropriate & uplifting for many reasons. 

No doubt Adam will have labels & hollywood offers ready to snatch him with his charisma and morphing agility. "Mad, mad World" by Adam Lambert is still a chiller. "Hero" and "Get Ready" by Gokey  

And do they have marketing agents advising them on "how to walk down the stairs, dress, make an entrance"? Be more animated?

Tickets!!! :carrot :carrot *fainting*:carrot Didn't know that Bo B Bunny. wow.
~ That would help a LOT of bunns. 
Only dreaming that a top 5 or 10 contender would've been - or is! - a gentle friend to lagomorphs.

Take care you guys.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 7, 2009)

LOL! I have a feeling that if Adam had a bunny he would love it to pieces and take it wherever he went.... Danny would need a Flemish.... Adam..... a little Nethie like Billy Bunny!


----------



## Michaela (May 7, 2009)

Very disappointed, but not surprised, that Allison went out. My interest in the show seems to have gone way down. Ah well, Adam to win of course. How long left? Is next week the final or is it just two in the final, I forget. But the end of AI means live BGT shows will be on soon. :biggrin2:

I think Allison would have benefited from winning more than the others. Adam will be a success, most likely worldwide success, no matter what. I don't know about Danny, I see* no* market for him here in the UK whatsoever, but I suspect he'll have a career over there. But then, VERY few of the AI winners do well here.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 8, 2009)

http://www.fox6now.com/

For more on Danny's visit to his hometown. ^

If anyone has the links to Kris and Adam's hometown coverage, please add.

How can you not cheer for these young guys? Their hopes and dreams, and visions... I liked hearing about Danny's faith, choir involvement, and Sophias heart foundation. 

(I admire him even more, and him joking about that awful scream which was rehearsed about 40 times, and brutally delivered last Tuesday.)

~ They are inspiring! Amazing in talent and simply humble and inspiring. :bunnydance::highfive:Carry on your dream, Danny and Idol bro's Adam and Kris.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 8, 2009)

Michaela, finale is May 19th.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 8, 2009)

I got a kick out of him laughing about that scream! He's genuine about himself I think... and he's not too critical if he screws up - he's human. Life's too short and I think he's found this to be true.

I admire each of them and I know they are all going to do very well.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 16, 2009)

OMG! Listening to Kris Allen! I am in love. I am getting chills listening. By the way have not watched since first season.


----------



## Bassetluv (May 16, 2009)

You know what? This is the first time in all the years I've been watching American Idol that I really, _really_ didn't want to see any of the final three go home. I love all of them...Danny, Chris, and Adam. Mind you, if I had to choose I would have to agree with the last show's outcome...Danny going home and Chris and Adam being the final contenders. Danny's got a great voice and a great personality; I think for me, I just didn't quite care for his song choices or style as much. But he truly did belong up there with the final three.

As for my personal pick, Adam Lambert (imo) is head and shoulders above all of the other contestants this year. When he auditioned at the beginning of the season, I was stunned as I watched him; my first thoughts were 'this is the guy who's going to win it'. Whenever he sings I'm reminded of the late Freddie Mercury of Queen...one of the single most brilliant vocal talents ever. Until Adam came along, I didn't think anyone would come close to comparison with Freddie. And as far as Chris...his vocal range isn't nearly as great as Adam's, but he possesses a smoothness and genuine natural ability that is equally wonderful, just on a different scale. I'd definitely buy CDs from either of these two.

At this point it really doesn't matter who wins American Idol...Adam or Chris. Both are going to have lucrative careers (as will Danny, I'm sure). And while the majority believes that Adam will win (count me in there), the finale really could go either way....there's an enormous Adam backing with fans, but Chris has a pretty great following too, just another genre of fans, that's all. 

Anyway, my prediction is that, provided he gets a good marketing agent, Adam will go far in his career, outshining all other American Idol winners to date.

Waiting for the finale with bated breath...!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 16, 2009)

I have never voted and will vote for Kris. Adam just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 16, 2009)

I totally agree with you Ali, Adam doesn't do it for me either. I'm not saying he's not a good singer but it's not my "Cup of Tea".

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (May 16, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I totally agree with you Ali, Adam doesn't do it for me either. I'm not saying he's not a good singer but it's not my "Cup of Tea".
> 
> Susan


:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 20, 2009)

[suB]So after last nights show, who does everyone think will win?[/suB]

[suB]Unfortunately i think it will be Adam. [/suB]

[suB]Susan [/suB]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 20, 2009)

I think it will be Adam and eventhough he doesn't "do it for" everyone - he's definitely got talent and show ability. Kris bores me to death. Lexi voted for Adam last night.

Oh and I might add that my 66 year old mother thinks Adam has the prettiest eyes she's ever seen........ she wants him to win.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 20, 2009)

I'm shocked about the outcome. Even though he wasn't my cup of tea I really thought Adam was going to win. He is probably better off not winning though, he'll probably become a bigger star.

I thought the show was really good, mind you Rod Stewart 's voice wasn't the best tonight.

Susan


----------



## NZminilops (May 20, 2009)

We don't get the final show here 'til Friday, but I couldn't help myself and had to look at this thread.

ARRGHHH NOOO!

I'm so sad that Adam didn't win. Kris has a mediocre voice, and he's super annoying to watch singing. he always twists his mouth up and shoves his jaw over to one side, looks like he's being uppercutted by the invisible man.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I just got back to our hotel...we're in NYC....I thought for sure that Adam was going to win! I'm really shocked...I liked Kris, but thought for sure that Adam would win.


----------



## SunnyCait (May 21, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha, Kris won!!! 

I loved him from the beginning. I can't wait for his first single to drop. I hope he doesn't go too commercial on us. He really needs to keep that down home vibe going. Cait digs.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 21, 2009)

I was really disappointed, but I think Adam is going to have some big big things...... NO ONE gets to sing with KISS..... That was TOO COOL! (I've met some of the members of KISS, it's a fun thing for me - part of my childhood - I get to go to their shows and act like a teenager for the night LOL!) I was dancing on my deck outside my diningroom while I was painting my kitchen and watching.... My neighbor/cousins were laughing at me.... hehehe

MAN! I hated Kris..... Danny and Adam...


----------



## Spring (May 21, 2009)

I'm actually so surprised Adam didn't win. He has something not a lot of people have with the style of his voice. I know he will sign with someone, and can't wait to listen to his stuff when it comes out! 
I've already forgotten about Kris, I don't see him being successful to be brutally honest. He can sing, but there's nothing incredibly unique about him.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 22, 2009)

I was really shocked as well, I thought Adam Lambert would shoot out of Seacrest's mouth as the winner!:expressionless He'll have a great career, I'm sure record co's were at the finale and are gonna snag him up. They're stupid if they don't!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 22, 2009)

I was thinking that it's almost a good thing he didn't win, cause idol would own his soul for awhile if he did! 

Adam will be fine.... Kris will be forgotten.


----------

